# Looking for a fufillment co. Black shirts-white ink



## PiratePrinting (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Peeps..... We are expanding and are looking for a company to print and ship shirts using our shopify store. We just tried a co. and the dtg sucked. We are doing black shirts, white text. Very basic but it's what we are doing. After trolling all the post, I couldn't find any great solutions. It seems like they all have issues. I realize, white on black is tough. Any suggestions as to a co. that gets the job done fast and worry free?
Thanks!
The Pirate


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. You should be able to find what you need. Good Luck


----------



## PiratePrinting (Sep 26, 2013)

We are looking for a fully automated system that is tied to a shopify store. There are over 200 shirt designs that will be ordered separately and will be 1 and 2 shirt orders. We have been printing shirts since 1974 and realize that we can't keep that many screens around just waiting and also to set up, print and ship is going to take too long and be cost prohibited. We tried it on a small scale and had to back off till we find a supplier like Merchify or Printful that can do all the stuff mentioned above. The reviews are terrible for most of them. We have a t-jet, but its worthless, especially on black.
Thanks


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

PiratePrinting said:


> We are looking for a fully automated system that is tied to a shopify store. There are over 200 shirt designs that will be ordered separately and will be 1 and 2 shirt orders. We have been printing shirts since 1974 and realize that we can't keep that many screens around just waiting and also to set up, print and ship is going to take too long and be cost prohibited. We tried it on a small scale and had to back off till we find a supplier like Merchify or Printful that can do all the stuff mentioned above. The reviews are terrible for most of them. We have a t-jet, but its worthless, especially on black.
> Thanks


I have about 50 designs that I sell online, screen print, and ship myself ... so I sort of understand your dilemma.

Have you considered vinyl? My designs have a lot of art, so not an option for me. But if you are just printing text/slogans, vinyl might be worth considering for low volume designs. If one breaks out as a decent seller, burn a screen and print them once or twice a week.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

plastisol transfers is also an option. Either outsource them or print in-house and use when needed.


----------



## dpandsigns (Dec 2, 2016)

Do apologize for my previous post was deleted have you considered buying your own direct to garment machines?? The systems are actually fairly easy to use if your printing quantity orders quite often you should have no problems with the problems that you read on the forums. By quantity I mean least running the machine every other day. Our machine does quite well as long as you have it running constantly if you do not use it then you have major issues and I would not recommend buying the printer that we own and I don't want to specify what we have but if you keep running the machine you have absolutely no issues. The cost of the machines are actually not too bad most machine to run around 15 to 20 thousand. Pre-treating the garments this is not a problem once you get your system down it may take you a week or two to finally get everything running exactly the way you want it but it is well worth it. I don't know if that helps at all but if you're selling quite a few shirts you can be making a lot more money by owning your own DTG printing a full t-shirt usually only takes about a minute and a half to two minutes and you have to heat press it we have about three and a half four minutes into a shirt cost of printing usually only runs about a few dollars plus t-shirt in labor but what we have found with our machine it is well worth it by doing it in-house.


----------



## OITshirts (Oct 25, 2016)

HI! Teescape.com is a good one to try.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

dpandsigns said:


> Do apologize for my previous post was deleted have you considered buying your own direct to garment machines?? The systems are actually fairly easy to use if your printing quantity orders quite often you should have no problems with the problems that you read on the forums. By quantity I mean least running the machine every other day. Our machine does quite well as long as you have it running constantly if you do not use it then you have major issues and I would not recommend buying the printer that we own and I don't want to specify what we have but if you keep running the machine you have absolutely no issues. The cost of the machines are actually not too bad most machine to run around 15 to 20 thousand. Pre-treating the garments this is not a problem once you get your system down it may take you a week or two to finally get everything running exactly the way you want it but it is well worth it. I don't know if that helps at all but if you're selling quite a few shirts you can be making a lot more money by owning your own DTG printing a full t-shirt usually only takes about a minute and a half to two minutes and you have to heat press it we have about three and a half four minutes into a shirt cost of printing usually only runs about a few dollars plus t-shirt in labor but what we have found with our machine it is well worth it by doing it in-house.


If you noticed they already own a dtg a T-jet


----------



## RTGraphicsolutio (Dec 31, 2016)

PiratePrinting said:


> Hey Peeps..... We are expanding and are looking for a company to print and ship shirts using our shopify store. We just tried a co. and the dtg sucked. We are doing black shirts, white text. Very basic but it's what we are doing. After trolling all the post, I couldn't find any great solutions. It seems like they all have issues. I realize, white on black is tough. Any suggestions as to a co. that gets the job done fast and worry free?
> Thanks!
> The Pirate



I have printed on a lot of Black shirts with just White text. I have not had any issues with the ones that I have printed on. Maybe the company you used was wanting to use a less quality shirt, or did not use the right amount of pretreat. 

Please send me a PM if you would like to discuss some details.


----------

